# Old vid of an old fish that I don't have anymore enjoy!!



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a vid that Dave helped me piece together from a couple of years ago that I just came across. It's of my 60g diamond brackish tank. Tank looks different now as the only fish that are still in there from the vid are the puffs.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool! I think I remember seeing this on the old site, pre-crash. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

cool vid, i love archers


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha awesome vid.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, yes this vid was on the old site before the crash and just came across it and thought I would repost it. I think it is pretty cool that I have had 6725 views for that vid


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty damn cool, haven't seen that before!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

What I would love to do one day is setup a huge terrarium around 8ft long 4ft across and 3-4ft deep with a school of Archers in the water section, make the tank half water and half land for other critters and food for the archers.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

haha nice fish. I never knew some fish could spit like that. Now I know why they are called archers!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The have something like 95% accuracy. They have evolved to do this as the areas in the Amazon they are from the water receeds quit abit during the dry season so they had to adapt to get the bugs on the branches above the water. Really an incredible fish and I do miss him.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

theres a pet store in surrey that has them, i was thinking about getting some but i have an open top tank and dont want my walls wet (i live on a farm and theres always spiders and flies in the house)


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is probably at Roger's, that is where I got mine from and he has two right now. I had mine in a open top tank and there was water stains on the ceiling and the walls around the tank


----------

